# Unknown modifier 'u' using pkg_version



## hansaplast (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

When I use `/usr/sbin/pkg_version -l "<"` I get the following output
	
	



```
arj                                 <
docbook                             <
Unknown modifier 'u'
polkit                              <
Unknown modifier 'u'
...
```
I'm using 6.2-RELEASE.

Don't know what's wrong here.

Regards,

Hansa


----------



## ohauer (Jan 31, 2010)

try the command `# pkg_version -vIL=` which use the INDEX file from the ports.

If you see a output like *'Comparison failed'* than It is possible the port is (re)moved or replaced.


----------



## hansaplast (Feb 1, 2010)

ohauer said:
			
		

> try the command `# pkg_version -vIL=` which use the INDEX file from the ports.
> 
> If you see a output like *'Comparison failed'* than It is possible the port is (re)moved or replaced.


No luck 
`# pkg_version -vIL=` works fine. No errors there.
Since I'm using 6.2-RELEASE I'll probably have to upgrade/install to Current. I've think I've waited to long :\
Building a port by using [cmd=]make[/cmd] in the ports folder also gives me the [cmd=]Unknown modifier 'u'[/cmd] error.

See http://www.freebsd.org/ports/
"The Ports Collection supports the latest release on the FreeBSD-CURRENT and FreeBSD-STABLE branches. Older releases are not supported and may or may not work correctly with an up-to-date ports collection."

Well.. Give's me something to do next weekend. Or the weekend after that... 

Thanks anyway.


----------

